# Possibly Neurotic Rescue?



## Soheru (Feb 3, 2013)

So two years back in January, a got a call from a friend who said her mom's co-worker had died in her home. Four days after her death, the police discovered her body and her two dogs, a 12 year old Basset Hound mix and a 10 month old Papillon. A friend of the woman took the older dog, and my friend's mom took the Papillon home to find him a new family. I went over just to play with him, then took him home for an hour and he never went back  The previous owner sounds like she was really caring and responsible--he was walked twice a day, went to the vet regularly (she had copies of his records in her home and she had paid for a dental surgery because of a dead canine), was already neutered (although I'm not sure I agree with neutering at 4 months, but then again I'm not a veterinarian so maybe the rumors about hip problems are untrue?), and although he wasn't obedience trained, he walked on a leash really well. He was microchipped, too, although his previous owner had either forgotten or didn't know that you have to register the chip under your name so when I got him I just put it under mine. He's very smart and picks up on new commands quickly--I'm going to get him CGC certified this summer before I leave for college. However, he has major confidence issues and I think something like neurosis. I looked up the symptoms online and he seems to fit most of them. He's dog and people aggressive in some situations and is attached to me at the hip--I wouldn't say separation anxiety (because he has never been destructive or panted/drooled excessively or acted distressed if I put him outside or in his crate), but I don't know if the fact that he shows aggression and is so attached is another sign of his insecurity. My other dogs follow me around, but if there's something better to do, they'll go play tug-of-war or chew a new bone they were given--he won't. He won't eat his food if I walk out of the room. He also seems to have a lot of strange compulsive behaviors. I'm not sure if he has developed them because of his previous situation or if that's just how he is. He licks nonstop--people, furniture, pillows, the floor, his feet, and if we tell him not to do that that then he licks the air. He also can't stop wiggling unless he's sleeping or we're training. He is constantly moving in place, never stands still like the other Papillon I have or the one I had before--but he is also far more attached than any other. I know he's a Papillon, but he'll sometimes bark nonstop outside when nothing is there and none of the other dogs are barking (not even the other Papillon). He doesn't really have social skills--he doesn't know how to play tug or fetch--although he will sometimes chase our other Papillon and I can get him to wrestle with me on occasion. On the other hand, he doesn't play often and never with any other dog does he play chase, nor will he wrestle with dogs or other people. His energy level is sky high even if he goes on an eight mile hike or we have a particularly long training session. I don't know where his owner got him, but my friend's mom says she thinks she remembers hearing that her co-worker had found him under a car as a puppy or something along those lines. Either way, can this be fixed? None of the trainers I have talked to have any solutions so I was wondering if maybe it is diet, lack of proper socialization, or a chemical imbalance. If there are no solutions, so be it--I wouldn't give him up for anything, but it'd be nice if I could take him into public places more often and get him to be a little calmer/more relaxed at home. Oh, and weirdly enough, if he's working, he'll ignore other dogs. As soon as class is over and we start to walk away, the dog aggression comes back. But in the moment--for example when he's sitting next to me and the "stranger" approaches with their dog, he'll ignore the person and the other dog (part of the CGC test). I don't know if maybe my attitude/aura is different during class or not, but it's strange to me that before we even leave the building he'll begin acting up. Thanks for any tips if you have any!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

In my experience it could be a number or things. It could also just be a combination of things. It is very tough to say. I would definitely continue to work with him and work on socialization. It may take constant work by yourself and with trainers but in my experience it is something that could be helped at least a little if not completely. I don't know if that could be a diet type issue or not but I would definitely just recommend continuing to work with him.


----------



## Soheru (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, I will do! I suppose it's true that there are no short cuts in life!


----------

